# First Gyuto FKM vs FKH



## Geert (May 1, 2014)

I have a little doubt if i made the best decisions in ordering a 210mm Fujiwara FKM, now I can still change my order.
Basically I really would have gone for the Fujiwara FKH (Carbon) because I do like the fact that it sets a patina and the care taking the follows with it gives it a bit more personality. Plus the ease of sharpening and the edge retention would have made it a better beginners gyuto in my option? 

The reason I didn't buy the FKH is because I couldn't get over the complains about the smell and taste it produces because of the impurities of the steel. I wish to be using it right away as my all purpose main knife, that also involves cutting quite some acidic fruits like pineapples. 
I read it would take some time before this knife settles down, as I preferably would like it to grow a natural patina (that's a bit the charm of it). 

More expensive carbon knifes are not an option yet, because I first want to learn how to sharpen and get accustomed to a cutting technique in general, therefore starting with a 210mm gyuto and a 1000/4000 whetstone.

Do you guys think the 210mm Fujiwara FKH would be more suitable for me or is it better just to start off with the stainless FKM?


----------



## harlock0083 (May 1, 2014)

If you need to use it right away go with the FKM. They're both good starter knives.


----------



## erikz (May 1, 2014)

If you intend to use mostly carbon blades in the future, buy the FKH and cut a net of onions with it: dice half an onion, wait a minute, wipe clean and repeat iber and over again. This gets a patina going.


----------



## ThEoRy (May 1, 2014)

I don't find the carbon version having better edge retention really. They're both like 58-59 hrc if I remember.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (May 1, 2014)

I've owned both a 270 FKH and a 240 FKM. No matter how developed the patina, you do not want to cut pineapple with an FKH.

I also agree with ThEoRy about the edge retention.

Stay with the knife you ordered. It's a great entry level knife and should serve you well.


----------



## olpappy (May 1, 2014)

Agree, I don't see any reason you wouldn't be happy with the FKM, it is a great all around cutter and a better choice for cutting an occasional pineapple.


----------



## berko (May 2, 2014)

i love my 210 fkm. the profile is great.


----------



## Geert (May 2, 2014)

Thanks guys, real comforting to hear that the sk-4 steel is just to reactive to make it suited for my needs, i'm not doubting that i'll enjoy the fkm.
My next knife will definitely be a carbon knife, probably somewhere in the range of a 240mm Hiromoto AS.
Damn that patina edge looks so good, too bad it doesn't come with a wa handle. 
It's good to have something to wish for, that's how addictions start i guess!


----------



## Keith Sinclair (May 2, 2014)

I have cut hundreds of cases of pineapple with carbon gyuto. Often 3-4 cases a day. Pineapple rubies & peeling for spears & fruit salad. My favorite pineapple peeling knife Konosuke white steel assem. bevel.


----------



## Cadillac J (May 3, 2014)

I've done a few reviews on this years ago. 

I'd go FKM over FKH any day of the week. There are no benefits for the sk carbon steel in any aspect....edge retention and sharpening ease are similar IMO. I still a own and love 2 do my FKMs, honesuki (just used ask a petty an hour ago) and 270 suji.

The FKMs just make more sense to me all around


----------

